# Some of my music...



## TenaciousTins (Dec 16, 2012)

Just noticed this section...so I thought I would share some of my music with you. I have played piano since I was 18 months old and really enjoy it. It is actually my greatest talent and passion. Photography is more of a hobby for me, because music is what runs through my veins. Here is one of my musings on the piano...and that channel on youtube has all of my music if you are interested in listening to more. I also sing and have some covers as well as original songs on there (all in appropriate playlists to make it easy to navigate). Enjoy!

Cascading Peace






Here is my channel: 

Butterfly Journeys - YouTube


----------



## Derrel (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey--pretty cool! You have a lot of videos! I watched a few....nice goin'! Piano and singing!


----------



## TenaciousTins (Dec 16, 2012)

Thank you :blushing:


----------



## TenaciousTins (Dec 16, 2012)

And yes, I do have a lot of videos. I had them all on another channel, but I also posted random stuff to that channel so I moved them all to this new channel about 6 months ago. I never used to record anything, but a few of my friends who live on the other side of the planet wanted to hear me play more often so I did it for them


----------

